# looking for a ribber that will fit the singer mod 155



## mkcarq (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, if anyone has a ribber that will fit this machine, please let me know. Thank you,


----------



## FredaD (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome
What you need is an SR 155 ribber. Not many about but you occasionally see them on ebay


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the ribber and I've been waiting for months for a little part so my main bed can work. If i can't get it up and running soon, I may have to try to sell the ribber. Where are you located? I'm in California


----------



## mkcarq (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, let me know what you decide, thank you, Carmen


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

I am looking for the ribber carriage and connecting arm for a Singer Model 150 (it is a metal bed), if anyone knows of parts.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Our charity social club has a donated Model 155 and SR155 Ribber. We're aasking $150 (+shipping) for the Ribber alone or $400 (+shipping) for the set. We are in Mexico, but can get it transported to the US by friends if you are interested. PM me if you are interested and I'll put you in touch with the coordinator. She has Paypal.


----------



## sanduk (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi If you are in UK there is on ebay the ribber you require price £220.00. Its on pg 27 knitting machines buy it now. UK only if you are in UK.


----------



## mkcarq (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm in Minnesota


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

MtKnitter said:


> I have the ribber and I've been waiting for months for a little part so my main bed can work. If i can't get it up and running soon, I may have to try to sell the ribber. Where are you located? I'm in California


Have you tried Newtons for the part you need?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

tjmartinez2010 said:


> I am looking for the ribber carriage and connecting arm for a Singer Model 150 (it is a metal bed), if anyone knows of parts.


If you are located in California, check with Newtons for the part.


----------



## Gwynshelton (Oct 16, 2012)

I had the unfortunate experience of the srp150 ribber I acquired to attach to my bulky punchcard 155 DID NOT fit. This ribber was only made to fit one model, the main bed of the 150. Fortunately I did not lose any money on the deal but my 155 remains a single bed machine.


----------



## jorge7488 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi,
There are at least three brands of ribber that will fit the SK155 Knitter. They are:
1. Toyota KR 650 and KR 350
2. Elna 2350 Ribber
3. Singer/Studio/Silver Reed SR 155

The reason for this is that all three brands produced the same product under their names but any of them will fit it. I know it because I got the Toyota ribber combined with the Studio SK 155. Right now there are 3 or 4 ribbers for sale on ebay. good luck


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dear Sanduk, I too live in Bradford.Maybe we could swap Email address ifRene22 you like. I have had machines for over 50 years and have just bough A new one after A ten year absence


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Dear Sanduk sorry about the typing but I am practising


----------



## mkcarq (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you for helping, I'm going to look on ebay


----------



## mkcarq (Nov 22, 2012)

I just noticed that it wasn't for the singer mod 155


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The reason Toyota and Elna fit the Studio is because Studio bought Toyota and Elna. Someone mentioned earlier that all machines were made in the same plant, sorry that is an error. Machines were made in France - Surburba, Passap - Switzerland, Toyota, Studio, Silver Reed, Knitmaster, Brother, Knit King - originally were from Japan. The survivors are now being made in China - Silver Reed and Brother.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

jorge7488 said:


> Hi,
> There are at least three brands of ribber that will fit the SK155 Knitter. They are:
> 1. Toyota KR 650 and KR 350
> 2. Elna 2350 Ribber
> ...


Do you know if there are other ribbers that will fit the sk 151 bulky machine???? Those are also a very scarce item to find.


----------



## mkcarq (Nov 22, 2012)

Is there any other ribbers that will fit the Singer Mod 155?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

mkcarq said:


> Is there any other ribbers that will fit the Singer Mod 155?


Singer is same as Studio/Knitmaster/Silver Reed. Studio was sold in US, Singer was sold in Canada, Knitmaster in UK, now all sold under Silver Reed.


----------



## mkcarq (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi its been a while and i am still looking for a ribber for my mod155. would a Kr 260 fit


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

mkcarq said:


> Hi its been a while and i am still looking for a ribber for my mod155. would a Kr 260 fit


Nope. The KR-260 is a Brother and made for Brother KH-260.

Only the model that others have already advised you would work.

Some areas that you can look for one: eBay, local listings such as Craiglists, online sellers such as Newton's, Daisy Knits, etc.. There are some listings for machine knittings and accessories in Yahoo Groups. You do need to join them to see the sale listings, it's free though.


----------



## fancyone (Nov 3, 2011)

It was mention that the Elna 2350 which is one of a few ribbers that would fit the Sk 155 knitting machine. Would those same ribbers fit the Elna 2300 knitting machine since it is said to be the same as the Sk 155?


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

fancyone said:


> It was mention that the Elna 2350 which is one of a few ribbers that would fit the Sk 155 knitting machine. Would those same ribbers fit the Elna 2300 knitting machine since it is said to be the same as the Sk 155?


Send email or call Newton's. Norman will have the answer.


----------

